# RePop TwinBar crank pods...



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thankfully I don't need one, but just saw these. Anyone tried one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390670677609#ht_52wt_955


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe these are the same folks that make the head shrouds as well. I've seen a few frames lately that could benefit from this part though! V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 30, 2013)

Ugh................


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Ugh................




...sounds like a resounding endorsement, or you turned into a caveman.....


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...sounds like a resounding endorsement, or you turned into a caveman.....




Little bit of both I suppose. I'm just sick of _everything _being repopped. Why not just make a damn bike? 

I saw these Sunday night. The bracket to mount it looks terrible. Not even close to what an original looks like.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 30, 2013)

I like it when the repop is a bit different than the original.  That way the value of authentic pieces is retained.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 30, 2013)

i have one and it fits great even the bracket you don't see work fine

as for repop stuff it beat riding your bike around with out the part you need
or just leave it in the shed out of sight
or make a rat rod out of it



ohdeebee said:


> Little bit of both I suppose. I'm just sick of _everything _being repopped. Why not just make a damn bike?
> 
> I saw these Sunday night. The bracket to mount it looks terrible. Not even close to what an original looks like.


----------



## RustyK (Oct 1, 2013)

*I agree*



JAF/CO said:


> i have one and it fits great even the bracket you don't see work fine
> 
> as for repop stuff it beat riding your bike around with out the part you need
> or just leave it in the shed out of sight
> or make a rat rod out of it




I agree, just bought one of JAFCO's fiberglass repro tanks, finding the original would be next to impossible. The quality is excellent, and the tank makes the bike. I prefer original but it's a great alternative.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 1, 2013)

Perhaps people might not repop as much if there weren't so many people hoarding parts. For the life of me I cannot understand why it's necessary to have shelf upon shelf of tanks, seats, badges, lights, etc. when the whole premise behind parting is supposed to be about completing other bicycles and yet these parts just sit on shelves and in cases instead of on bicycles.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 1, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Ugh................




+1 UGH.................

Radiohead — Fake Plastic Trees

Her green plastic watering can
For her fake Chinese rubber plant
In the fake plastic earth
That she bought from a rubber man
In a town full of rubber plans
To get rid of itself

It wears her out, it wears her out
It wears her out, it wears her out

She lives with a broken man
A cracked polystyrene man
Who just crumbles and burns
He used to do surgery
For girls in the eighties
But gravity always wins

It wears him out, it wears him out
It wears him out, it wears...

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run

And It wears me out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out

And If I could be who you wanted
If I could be who you wanted all the time

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Perhaps people might not repop as much if there weren't so many people hoarding parts. For the life of me I cannot understand why it's necessary to have shelf upon shelf of tanks, seats, badges, lights, etc. when the whole premise behind parting is supposed to be about completing other bicycles and yet these parts just sit on shelves and in cases instead of on bicycles.




I think some hoarding is done just for the fact that some one will trade for a good item before they will pay for it.


----------



## slick (Oct 1, 2013)

Repop stuff is fine with me. I have numerous tanks and parts from Jim Jaf/Co and ALL of them fit great and nobody has noticed they are repop since they are molded after a real steel part to begin with. It's not an eyeballed piece that looks the part. It is that part with the exact same dimension, only in fiberglass. His stuff is top notch no doubt. A real asset to our hobby.

Finding the real steel deal is just a big waiting game. Eventually it will be for sale, but in the meantime, save the dough because that guy that has stored it on the shelf for the past 30 years is going to want to retire with the sale price. It's ok. It will live on a bike again at some point i guess? Nothing you can do but wait. They won't change.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 1, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> ...Her green plastic watering can
> For her fake Chinese rubber plant
> In the fake plastic earth
> That she bought from a rubber man
> ...




Chris, You are so random, you crack me up 

Darcie


----------

